# I need help to install bully scholarship edition



## popphil (Apr 15, 2009)

Please could you help with the installation process of* Bully Scholarship Edition*?
When I install it on my pc nothing happens, I mean , there's no way I can access the game menu since there's no trace of it being installed. Besides, a message tells me to un-install it!
How can I fix this problem?
I would be very grateful to anyone who could help me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Before installation, make sure your anti-virus or Firewall is not blocking the game or the installation path. And double check where the game is installing, you can always search your computer.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download revo uninstaller from the sig and use it to uninstall the game and all of its remaining in the registry
then try to copy the DVD contents to your Hard Disk
then try the installation


----------

